

SSL handshake latency and HTTPS optimizations (2010) - lostbit
http://www.semicomplete.com/blog/geekery/ssl-latency.html

======
tikums
Not so fast
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EB7zh_7UE4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EB7zh_7UE4)

